# Piglet's Picks



## Olly Buckle (Jun 16, 2013)

Some of these are good threads, some good posts, they are all things which strike us as useful, or at least worth a look. Take note of the forums they are in, some such as writer's resouces or writing discussion, are not 'front line' forums, but they contain a wealth of interesting reading besides what is here.

*Beware* some contain off-site links over which we have no control, follow them on your own initiative.

I have called it “Piglet’s picks” because Piglet from Portugal has done most of the grunt work (Blame amsawtell for the pun, it was to good to miss)  seeking out these posts, thank you PiP. I have simply put them in order of the boards on which they appear.

If you see anything you think worthy of adding to this list please post it below or notify me of it and I will edit it in.

Keep an eye on the thread, people are passing stuff on all the time, a new post is usually a new link, go to the post and you will not have to read through the list to see what's new since you last looked. 



*
The dark art of posting;* 
Writer’s lounge
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/127892-The-Dark-Art-Of-Posting

*Formatting for Kindle de-mystified*
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/143006-Formatting-for-Kindle-DeMystified

*Stuff you may not know how to do*
Writer's lounge
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/125671-Stuff-You-May-Not-Know-How-To-Do

*Strange Uncle George's Tips and Tactics For The Literary Manoeuvres Contest;* 
Challenges
http://www.writingforums.com/content/468-strange-uncle-george-s-tips-tactics.html
*
Basics of Free Verse Poetry;* 
Poetic discussion
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/62470-Basics-of-Free-Verse-Poetry?p=711662#post711662

*What the reader expects; *
Poetic discussion
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/135712-What-the-reader-expects

*Rules for poetry? *
Poetic discussion
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/121289-Rules-for-poetry

*On critiques and replies;* 
Poetic discussion 
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/129717-On-critiques-and-replies

*On comma usage*
https://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/607/02/

*Teach me Metaphor;*
Poetic discussion
[http://www.writingforums.com/threads/122120-Teach-me-Metaphore

*Homonym confusions*, words which sound the same but have different spellings.
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/144786-Homonym-confusions!

*
Compound Adjectives; *
Writing Discussion, hints and tips
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/129918-Compound-Adjectives?highlight=compound+adjectives]

*Writing A Poem Based On A Picture;* 
Writing discussion, hints and tips
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...ghlight=[B]Writing+A+Poem+Based+On+A+Picture;

*Things one often sees*;writing discussion.
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/147094-Stuff-one-often-sees?p=1728048#post1728048

*Advice to those writing long stories(especially if using multiple POV's);* 
writing discussion, hints and tips
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...g-stories(especially-if-using-multiple-POV-s)
*

Writing Advice from Thirty Published Authors;*
Writing discussion, Hints and tips
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/138866-Writing-Advice-from-Thirty-Published-Authors

*Clear and concise;* 
Writing discussion, hints and tips.
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/123232-Clear-and-concise?highlight=clear+and+concise

*You have to sell your heart*
Writing discussions
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...ess-of-this-all-the-same?highlight=sell+heart

*World building*link to (off site) interview in first post
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/139739-World-Building-Interview?highlight=world+building

*Copyright basics*
http://www.writingforums.com/content/469-Copyright-Basics
*
Plagiarism, copyrighting and trademarks*;
Writer’s resources
http://www.writingforums.com/content/335-Plagiarism-copyrighting-and-trademarks

*How to make symbols with keyboard;* 
Writer’s resources
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/138655-How-to-make-symbols-with-keyboard

*Need a Critique?*
Non-fiction 
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/112002-Need-a-Critique?highlight=Need+a+Critique?

*
Book Publishers Accepting Submissions by Category*
This is an off-site link, please be aware we have no control over it or any changes of content etc. that may take place
http://myperfectpitch.com/book-publishers-accepting-submissions/

*A guide to verse forms*
Another off site link, this one recommended by Bloggsworth, take note of the warning above.
http://www.volecentral.co.uk/vf/

*A guide to rhetoric*
http://rhetoric.byu.edu/

*DIY Publishing
*http://www.writingforums.com/writers-resources/141637-d-i-y.html

*Dealing with rejection by famous authors*
An off site link.
http://aerogrammestudio.com/2013/06/15/12-famous-writers-on-literary-rejection/

*This is a thread* from writing discussions about balance in a piece, there are some excellent replies throughout, but post 18 determined it's place here.
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/137588-The-Balance-between-Detail-and-Imagination

http://www.pantheon.org/ A link to an *encyclopedia of mythology*, should be useful to fantasy writers.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 16, 2013)

Still love the title.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmmm, most of those links don't work, Olly. I think only 1, 2, and 4 worked for me.


And I love the title, too.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 16, 2013)

A brief explanation would be appreciated! Is this a collection of the best-formatted posts? The highest amount of different font colours used in a single word? The _sassiest of threads?!_ I must know.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 16, 2013)

Most of the links corrupted when I copy and pasted from word, (why didn't they all do it? The thing has a mind of its own) I think I have fixed that now, please let me know if you have problems.

I have also provided a word or two of explanation for you, Staff Deployment.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Jun 19, 2013)

Is it too late to recommend further nominations? In my travels I have come across the following:

Response to *should i become a writer for hire{no literally};*
[strike]Writing Discussion[/strike] Publishing
http://www.writingforums.com/writin...ome-writer-hire-no-literally.html#post1606119

It made me laugh and I thought it was handled with grace and humour. Though it is from a locked thread so that might not be good.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 20, 2013)

Never too late for further suggestions, Staff Deployment. I would agree that the thread contains some useful advice on improving your writing, and that it was all conducted pleasantly and with good humour, by OP and later posters and reflects well on people's good intentions and tolerance. I am not sure it falls into the group we were aiming at though so I shall leave it in thread, not edit it into the list for the moment while I think about it and see if anybody else comments for or against.

Thanks for thinking of us, anybody who finds a thread particularly helpful please take note and leave us a link as Staff Deployment has.


----------



## BreakingMyself (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for mentioning this to me Olly, quite helpful for a novice like myself. I'll be sure to let you know if I run into any other worthy topics.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 22, 2013)

I have recommended this site to aspiring poets and those who want to try different verse forms: Oh look! Carriage return still doesn't work! Guide to Verse Forms


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for that Bloggsworth, it looks like a good link. We used to have a list that Raccalachi (?) made up, but I think that disappeared in the great post cull. I remember trying to write a poem in each form, autistic reaction to poetry


----------



## Gumby (Jun 22, 2013)

http://www.writingforums.com/writing-discussion/139739-world-building-interview.html#post1640887


----------



## Jeko (Jun 22, 2013)

The 'Writing Advice from Thirty Published Authors' link is the same as the 'Advice to those writing long stories(especially if using multiple POV's)' link. Otherwise, I love this list.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 24, 2013)

Good spot Cadence, I have put the correct link in, it is from Kyle and is a really good one.

Thank you Gumby, I have edited it in to the original post.


----------



## PiP (Jun 25, 2013)

*Posted by Sam*

in this thread

http://www.writingforums.com/grammar-punctuation-spelling/139863-question-between-commas.html



> It's pretty straightforward.
> 
> CTRL & - (hyphen) gives you an en-dash: –
> 
> ...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 4, 2013)

This dropped off the bottom of the page, might be worth a sticky?


----------



## Gargh (Jul 5, 2013)

On dealing with rejection...

12 Famous Writers on Literary Rejection | Aerogramme Writers' Studio


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 12, 2013)

The Forest of rhetoric, Brigham Young University.

Silva Rhetoricae: The Forest of Rhetoric


----------



## Cran (Jul 13, 2013)

*moderan*'s *How To thread.*


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 23, 2013)

Need a workout? Bazz's 'Writing gymn' has just started in prompts and challenges.

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/141551-Writer-s-Gym-Part-1-Warming-up


----------



## BreakingMyself (Aug 23, 2013)

Olly Buckle said:


> Need a workout? Bazz's 'Writing gymn' has just started in prompts and challenges.
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/wf-challenges/141551-writers-gym.html#post1662490



Thanks Olly, I'm glad I kept that subscription to Piglet's Picks turned on.


----------



## PiP (Aug 27, 2013)

DIY Publishing
http://www.writingforums.com/writers-resources/141637-d-i-y.html


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, I have been working on repairing the links, the couple I can't find are that last one on DIY publishing and the one about selling your heart, as I remember that had a very different title in the nature of 'This is probably the wrong place but here goes' and there was a link to a blog by a well known writer. If anyone can help me pin them down I would be grateful, otherwise I shall delete them.


----------



## Cran (Oct 6, 2013)

Olly Buckle said:


> Well, I have been working on repairing the links, the couple I can't find are that last one on DIY publishing and the one about selling your heart, as I remember that had a very different title in the nature of 'This is probably the wrong place but here goes' and there was a link to a blog by a well known writer. If anyone can help me pin them down I would be grateful, otherwise I shall delete them.



*D.I.Y?*

*Probably wrong board but lets discuss the awesomeness of this all the same*

(You may have to navigate out and back in again if you don't want the search terms highlighted)


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 7, 2013)

Magic, thanks for that Cran, all links now repaired.

I did see another copy of this (Writer's resources?), do the links need re-making there?


----------



## Cran (Oct 7, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me, Olly. The hardest ones to track down are those tied to the CMS (Articles, etc) and FAQs, but I haven't put much time into that - other things keep cropping up.


----------



## PiP (Nov 4, 2013)

Formatting for Kindle DeMystified  by David Gordon Burke


----------



## Tan (Nov 4, 2013)

very helpful post indeed, cudos to piglet. Love the title and thanks for all those helpful links. Cheers


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you Carole, duly added.

Thanks Tan, it's good to get feedback and know someone benefits, we are going to try and do more of this sort  of thing.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 6, 2014)

For those who keep this thread on settings, there have been a few additions lately. I don't think editing the op will show up, so popped this in.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 21, 2014)

A neat trick to get other agents to request a full manuscript, after you finally get one agent who does request full manuscript:

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/145199-Manuscript-Requests-Hook-Agents


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gumby said:


> A trick to get other agents to request a full manuscript, after you finally get one agent who does request full manuscript:
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/threads/145199-Manuscript-Requests-Hook-Agents



^ Why, that's a good thread indeed. I agree!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 15, 2015)

A while since anything was added here, thanks to he also known as the sagacious for drawing attention to this on comma usage;

https://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/607/02/


----------



## Terry D (Feb 16, 2017)

No activity here for a while, so I thought I'd throw in this link. I see lots of new writers getting confused about some of the terminology used on the business side of writing, so here goes:

http://www.makealivingwriting.com/37-freelance-writing-terms-you-need-to-know/


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jul 14, 2017)

At the risk of blowing my own trumpet... 
I found a whole bunch of essays on writing which I mainly wrote  for the newsletter ages ago.
I hold them under the title'Mentor's Memoirs' and willput them up under that in writing discussion
First, the rules of writing.
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...rs-the-rules-of-writing?p=2094104#post2094104

The second  is on 'Beginning'
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172648-Mentor-s-memoirs-Beginning?p=2094539#post2094539

The third, 'Getting ideas'
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172823-Mentor-s-memoirs-getting-ideas?p=2097427#post2097427

Fourth; descriptive writing
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172843-Descriptive-writing?p=2097788#post2097788

Fifth, word order
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172881-Mentor-s-memoirs-word-order?p=2098251#post2098251

Sixth, The first question, on meaning and understanding.
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...-Question-on-meaning-and-understanding?p=2098

Seven, leaving it open
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172905-Mentor-s-memoirs-Leaving-it-open

Number eight; Pinching the Plot.
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172907-Pinching-the-plot

In ninth place; Rhetoric.
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172913-Mentor-s-memoirs-Rhetoric?p=2098650#post2098650

On to double figures, and number ten is 'sensible fleshing out'
http://www.writingforums.com/thread...s-Sensible-fleshing-out?p=2098658#post2098658

Eleven; Changing language.
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/172921-mentor-s-memoirs-Changing-language?p=2098732#post2098732

twelve; The General and the Particular.
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/172989-The-General-and-the-Particular?p=2099716#post2099716

Unlucky for some, thirteen; Repeating Yourself.
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/172991-Repeating-Yourself?p=2099719#post2099719

Fourteen; deliberating circumlocution.
https://www.writingforums.com/threa...Deliberating-circumlocution?p=2101410#post210

Fifteen; Position pips punctuation.
https://www.writingforums.com/threa...sition-pips-punctuation?p=2106801#post2106801

Sixteen; some points on poetry.
https://www.writingforums.com/threa...s-some-points-on-poetry?p=2106804#post2106804

Seventeen; Rhyme and alliteration.
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/173456-Mentor-s-memoirs-Rhyme-and-alliteration


----------

